# Baroque Christmas...



## otterhouse (Sep 6, 2007)

Hello all,

Made a "this is the penultima baroque christmas playlist" (at least, for me ;-)) on Spotify.
Hope you like the performances I picked 

http://classicalspotify.blogspot.nl/2014/12/baroque-christmas-on-spotify-classical.html

Greetings! Rolf, Netherlands


----------

